# Eric Clapton's guitar



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wanted to share a book which I read recently which was a really fascintating look at the world of lutherie and vintage and pricey Martins. It's "Clapton's Guitar - Watching Wayne Henderson Build the Perfect Instrument" by Allen St. John.

I first saw a review of the book in Vintage Guitar magazine a few months back, and I can say that it's a really interesting and fun read for anyone who plays and loves acoustic guitars.

 It's a terrible book is you've got a severe case of GAS, though. I've been looking at vintage Martins eek: these things are expensive!!!!!) ever since I put the book down...


----------

